# Wanna convert to DCC



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I have been back and forth between staying with my dc layout or converting and I think am goin got convert to DCC. I don't want to buy some big $400 fancy system, I just wanna run more than one engine and possibly sound/lights. I was looking into the Bachmann ex dcc command unit and it seems great for what I want. But on a different forum someone mentioned that I should get something that I could eventually upgrade to be wireless and be able to add more engines. I like the idea, but idk where to start looking for an upgradable DCC. Could someone point me in the right direction? Thanks so much!


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have several threads in this forum on my experience in converting from DC to DCC. Take a look and learn from my experience. It was worth it. I like being able to control the locomotives individually. I don't do do sound and have no intention powering switches from my controller. But I do like what the Power Cab allows me to do in individually programming start up power, acceleration, deceleration, max power.

First I purchased some Bachmann locomotives because they can be bought for $50 to $75 and they run on both DC and DCC without having to make any adjustments. The decoder figures it out. These are non sound locomotives but a good place to start. I could run them on my DC setup until I converted.

I too looked at the Bachmann EZ DCC. I ended up getting an NCE Power Cab. Good full feature system that is expandable. You would have to look up the system to find out if it can have wireless capability. Its fairly easy to use. There is a bit of a learning curve, but not excessive.

When you look at systems they always understate how many locomotives you can run. For HO they base it on .5 amp per loco. The only time they draw that much is climbing a grade pulling a full load while making sound. I run 4 locomotives simultaneously on a flat layout and draw less than 1 amp. The power cab has a setting that can show you how much amperage is being drawn.

A Digitrax Zephyr is also a good starter system. It does 2 things the power cab doesn't. It allows you to run 1 DC locomotive on address 00 and it has 2 jump ports where you can connect DC transformers and use them as throttles for 1 locomotive each - so essentially you can control 3 locomotives with 3 separate controls. You can control more with the Zephyr control by selecting multiple locomotives, but you can control only one each via the jump ports. The drawback is the Zephyr sits in place like a DC transformer unless you buy a separate throttle. You do have to be careful running a DC locomotive on DCC. Do not let it sit on the track while it is not running. It will eventually burn up the motor.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You'd miss some features over time with these sets in my opinion.You don't have to buy their top sets,but you'd be better with the higher end brands like Digitrax and NCE.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

All decoders will run DC or DCC. So any engine with DCC will run with either. If your running DC you will want to turn off the pulse on the power pack. That confuses some decoders. 
All engines run better with a decoder in place. You will lose some high power capability because there is a voltage drop in the decoder. 
Some Bachmann engines run better than others, so you have to select judiciously. The emphasis on sound has had a significant impact on engine performance. Reducing the power of the motor reduces the sound it generates, but it also reduces the train length and speed. All engine brands have suffered from the sound compromise, particularly in the recent years.
Just some thoughts base on hard data.
Larry
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------

